# I need help with my Logo name and branding



## t.luxi (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey! I need to trademark and register my brand name and logo next week so I need help with it.

First of all my brand of clothings are clean streetwear with nice graphics on it. Stuff you can see a celebrity wearing in their music clip. Anyway, the brand name sounds quite luxurious and it's only five letter like, "DELUX". (it's not actually name delux)

However I saw Johnny Cupcake, Tokidoki and other brands like Crooks&Castles. They are either 
1) Fun and creative. E.G With Johnny Cupcake he uses "Freshly Baked!" on his tshirt.
2) Crooks&Castles have nice graphics and can use their brand name as an illustration.

I was thinking, do you think I still can create a fun cute creative branding with a luxury name? Will it be awkard to have a luxury brand name and have cute strong illustration on the tshirts?


----------



## NigelT (Jul 25, 2009)

The first thing I would say is forget anyone else for a second and have a very good think about what you want to put on your t-shirts. What message/feeling do you want to convey with your designs and what kind of brand do you want to be.

Do get caught up trying to follow others without first getting a solid idea of yourself. If you try and take bits from other brands you'll end up saying nothing. I'm not saying that you can't have fun elements in a luxury brand, you definitely can, but it should be because that's what reflects your brand.

I had a first go at creating t-shirt designs and it didn't work. This was for a number of reasons, but the main one is that we didn't have a solid brand concept so the designs weren't very strong or distinctive.

So what is your brand about? What kind of design ideas have you come up with so far?


----------



## The Youngin (Nov 26, 2007)

NigelT said:


> The first thing I would say is forget anyone else for a second and have a very good think about what you want to put on your t-shirts. What message/feeling do you want to convey with your designs and what kind of brand do you want to be.
> 
> Do get caught up trying to follow others without first getting a solid idea of yourself. If you try and take bits from other brands you'll end up saying nothing. I'm not saying that you can't have fun elements in a luxury brand, you definitely can, but it should be because that's what reflects your brand.
> 
> ...


Well said, You need to know "your" line. By folowwing others you are destined to be behind. Take lines like volcom, they are able to pull off everything they want. If you catergorize your work with a cheap name that is what you should expect people to pay for it. 

Jason


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

When building a brand, it is important to make a connection with your audience. So there should be a level of consistency throughout the brand, including the logo, products, marketing and target consumer. If you find that the name doesn't match the illustrations on the shirts, then it seems you may be off target a bit.

Remember, the value of your brand will ultimately be based on the consumer market's perception of your brand. So take the time to make sure you are building a brand that your audience will easily connect with.


----------



## NigelT (Jul 25, 2009)

Very true. I made that mistake also were the name didn't match the designs. Definitely make the feel consistent throughout.

I've been reading a lot of branding articles/books recently and one thing that stuck is that you should look to own a word or phrase and have everything i.e. designs and branding feed from that.

So in your case t.luxi, it might be "creative luxury". So you could be about putting out luxury, high end designs (clean, minimalist use of colour) but with a creative twist so you would stand out more from others. Just thinking off the top of my head here, hope it helps.


----------

